# TouchOSC via Ethernet-over-USB



## Eugenic (Nov 17, 2019)

Hi guys,

I configured a little template in TouchOSC as a "channel strip", where for a selected channel you also see the LED lights corresponding to the dB level of the track. The LED is absolutely off-sync to what is happening in Cubase because of the wifi delay, I presume.

So, an attempt to lower latency between TouchOSC and Cubase, I've found that there are a few ways to connect my old Galaxy 10 (yeah, these days it's good only for ebooks and TouchOSC) through the USB cable and reverse-tether to the PC. Meaning: it's using the internet via the tether to the PC.

Configuration, though, is a nightmare.

Did anybody else try this? How did it go?

I had to switch to TouchOSC because of the little-to-no support given to the Cubase iC Pro remote mixer for Android, which has been dismissed wth quite a lame and sorry excuse, but I would think this reverse-thethering would work magic also on the open beta of the iC Pro.


----------



## greentuga (May 25, 2020)

Hi,
How do you configure your touchosc?
Do you use bridge?
I’m having some issues to configure with Logic Pro X, so maybe a limitation of LPX? 
thanks


----------



## Eugenic (Jun 17, 2020)

Hey @greentuga - sorry for not getting back to you earlier.
This discussion is now deprecated as, since I originally wrote this post, two things happened:
- Firstly I installed a custom OS (SlimLP) rather than the original Android that came with the tablet. You don't need to do this with new versions of Android. My original version, however lacked to "Tethered connection" option that comes bundled in the newer Android versions.
- TouchOSC itself comes with tethered connection support now.
The cabled connection zeroed my latency. Now it's behaving very smoothly.

Now - regarding your question. Yes, you need to use Bridge, at least on PC but I suppose on Mac as well. It's a really small application that lets your PC "talk" to TouchOSC. Oh, btw, don't forget to allow Bridge through your firewall.

I don't think it's a limitation of Logic Pro, I am no expert on Logic - so the only advise I can give is to go on the developer's page about it: https://hexler.net/docs/touchosc-setup-apple-logic


----------

